# Honey is very sick :(



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Yesterday early morning Honey threw up her dinner from the day before and then proceeded to vomit up blood. When she finally stopped, she was very quiet for the day. I gave her water in a syringe to keep her hydrated. We decided to wait and see, as she could possibly have had a chunk of bone pass through the wrong way or something like that. She also had diarrhea, a chocolate brown colour, much lighter colour than she normally passes. Honey had that all day even though she wasn't vomiting. But she perked up a lot last night, ate dinner and wanted to play! Whew we thought. We got through it!

Unfortunately this morning she again threw up her dinner from yesterday and also vomited blood. Her stool also looked like it had blood in it too.  She also adamantly refused water when I offered it to her in the syringe. 

So off to the vet she went with my mom and housemate. I had to go to work. So I'm waiting here for news! So far, she is staying in hospital for tests but initial thoughts are pancreatitis or possibly a blockage from something she ate/picked up. We are getting xrays done, and really hoping she doesn't need surgery. 

Poor little lamb, so hard when you don't know what's wrong but they are in obvious discomfort.

Jingles for Honey!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh poor baby! And poor you. I am sure you are sick with worry. Prayers for Honey!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sending good thoughts to you and Honey. It's very scary when they are ill but I trust that she is in the best hands.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hope everything turn out good for you and Honey, the waiting is hard.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. I hope she's okay. When they get sick it's always scary. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thankful for moms and housemates. Fingers crossed that they figure it out quickly and that Honey will be ok.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, no!

Sending prayers for a quick diagnosis and smooth ecovery.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope Honey is okay


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I hope it's nothing serious. It sounds very scary. I'm so sorry. I hope the vet figures it out fast and can treat her. Best wishes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You must be so stressed out. I'm so sorry. I hope Honey gets better quickly. Gentle hugs.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Update: they are doing an emergency barium test to see if there's a blockage somewhere. 

Now my mom and housemate think I let her eat something when we went on our walk last time. Told them (again) that Honey never eats anything on walks, not even treats! So there's no way to blame me for it. I realize we're all stressed out and some people deal with it by looking for blame, but yeah. 

She did have a bone recently, but it didn't look like she got a chunk of it off, but everything is possible at this point!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, it sounds like she's in good hands. The vet's right in there, doing the search and if something is found, he'll remove it and she'll be okay. I'm hanging in there along side you, hoping for the best outcome. It's very worrying.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm thinking of you and Honey! It sounds like the vet is on top of it, so that is good.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that Honey is okay ! It's so hard when they're sick and we don't know what's going on. Hang in there. Sorry your mom is blaming you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is in no way your fault. Accidents happen to even the most conscientious. Bit focsing on the important stuff, Honey is in the best place to get help and get well. We're here for you.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thinking of you and Honey and hoping the vet has figured it all out, and that Honey is on the way to recovery. She is for sure in the best possible hands, at the vets; and hope she comes home soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping this will end with everything being figured out and Honey being OK! So much worry for everyone! Poor Honey Poor YOU!!!!! ............You will be in my prayers tonight!!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Saying prayers for Honey - poor baby and you all stressed out, my heart reaches out to you.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed and saying prayers for all of you...so stressful when our fur babies are sick!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You and Honey are in our thoughts.... hope all is well


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thinking of you. Gentle hugs.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

*Honey is home!!*

We were able to pick up our furbaby early this evening! Turns out there is an obstruction of some sort but we have no idea WHAT. Luckily the barium seems to be moving it along. It was in her upper intestinal tract and at last xray it was in her colon. So now we wait and see what comes out lol. Poop patrol!

On the good side, she is quite a lot perkier. They did hydrate her so I'm sure that helped a lot. 

We seriously have no idea what she could have eaten. She is NOT one of those dogs who randomly eat things. Hopefully the mystery will be solved tomorrow. She still has diarrhea but now of course it is barium coloured  But she doesn't look uncomfortable.

She's on some meds for ulcers because she was straining so hard to vomit and that will make things feel a bit better.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

blueroan said:


> We were able to pick up our furbaby early this evening! Turns out there is an obstruction of some sort but we have no idea WHAT. Luckily the barium seems to be moving it along. It was in her upper intestinal tract and at last xray it was in her colon. So now we wait and see what comes out lol. Poop patrol!
> 
> On the good side, she is quite a lot perkier. They did hydrate her so I'm sure that helped a lot.
> 
> ...


Glad it is moving right along, whatever "it" is! Its good that she is feeling morecomfortable too. It is so hard to see your little friend in distress.

Hoping for a swift and comfortable recovery.

Cathy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Boy! Can't wait to hear what ya find Hahaha!!! Glad she is going to be ok though! Hope you have a peaceful night!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

blueroan said:


> We were able to pick up our furbaby early this evening! Turns out there is an obstruction of some sort but we have no idea WHAT. Luckily the barium seems to be moving it along. It was in her upper intestinal tract and at last xray it was in her colon. So now we wait and see what comes out lol. Poop patrol!
> 
> On the good side, she is quite a lot perkier. They did hydrate her so I'm sure that helped a lot.
> 
> ...


Poor baby. She sure has been through a lot! :-(
Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Hope she feels much better real soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad it is good-ish news, and especially that Honey is feeling so much better. Now to see what comes out...!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor Honey! Hope she feels better soon. I can't imagine what she swallowed. I am sure you have driven yourself crazy trying to figure out the mystery. A long time ago we went through the same thing with our girl. We were sick with worry as we had not had her very long and none of us had seen her eat anything. She had snuck off into my mom's bathroom trash can and swallowed two pairs of knee hose. They had entwined in her intestines and caused quite a blockage. Surgery and a good vet saved her. I do remember not being able to figure out what she could possibly have gotten into and eaten. I'm so glad that Honey's surprise is working its way out on its own. Between kids and dogs, no wonder my hair started turning gray before I turned thirty.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad Honey is okay. My little dog had a bit of chicken strip caught in her trachea a few days ago and it was pushed into her stomach during an Endoscopy (they couldn't grab it and bring it through the mouth). It took about 3 days and she was almost good as new.

I am sure Honey will get there really fast too, with some good ol' lovin' and rest !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't wait to hear what the surprise is too - hopefully she will pass it soon and back to her regular routine.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

*Update*

Well Honey had to go back to the vet today as she decided she doesn't want to eat, despite looking perky and wanting to play. But the thing is she needs to eat to push out whatever she has in there! Doesn't help she is naturally picky but she is seriously turning her nose up at everything she DOES normally eat. 

Will update more when I know more.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I clicked on this excitedly, expecting a good conclusion so I can only imaging your anxiousness. I continue to have you both in my thoughts...


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Honey - and you! Hope she's better soon!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope things "get moving again" and quickly. 
Hugs to you, I am sure this is stressful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, thinking of you and Honey and praying things will pass naturally! :love2:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw, poor Honey. I hope the vet can help things along.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope Honey is doing better today. I have been watching for news. Gentle hugs to her.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

So the vet did force feed her with a syringe and she seemed to accept that just fine. We were sent home with some wet food for "urgent care" except we forgot to ask for a syringe lol. The one I keep at home is for water only! 

She did eat some supper tonight (not much but still) so that is improvement. Vet said if she refused to eat again tomorrow, just bring her in and they'll feed her again. 

Her poop is still pretty watery but has turned brown again so all the barium is out anyway. But no present! 

Possibility: it was a chew we gave her and she swallowed part of it and it has now dissolved! Sigh...we'll know more if her poop turns normal solid again! 

Poor girl has dropped quite a few pounds. She was almost 12lbs at the start and is now EIGHT. So someone needs to be eating!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! I tuned in hoping things had resolved themselves, but I guess the saga continues. Poor kiddo. At least she is feeling spunkier and tolerated the feeding well. Such a worry about the weight loss but I'll bet she puts it back on when she eats again. Keep up the good work and she'll be right as rain soon.

Cathy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Poor Honey! Hope she feels better soon. I can't imagine what she swallowed. I am sure you have driven yourself crazy trying to figure out the mystery. A long time ago we went through the same thing with our girl. We were sick with worry as we had not had her very long and none of us had seen her eat anything. She had snuck off into my mom's bathroom trash can and swallowed two pairs of knee hose. They had entwined in her intestines and caused quite a blockage. Surgery and a good vet saved her. I do remember not being able to figure out what she could possibly have gotten into and eaten. I'm so glad that Honey's surprise is working its way out on its own. Between kids and dogs, no wonder my hair started turning gray before I turned thirty.


Oh, jeeze I had forgotten about the dreaded knee high hose. Rose ate one, once upon a time, and I had no idea it was missing. She ahem "delivered it" a few days later, nicely filled with poo. How did she do that? I am surprised she did not tie a knot in it as well. These worrysome kids we have!


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

Prayers that she bounces back quickly.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh poor Honey, I hope whatever it is passes soon.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Is she eating better today?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

*Yay she pooped!*

Sorry for the late update. Honey FINALLY did a normal poop yesterday and while not quite back on track (2 poops a day) at least it's moving right along.

We are currently giving her Urgent Care wet food and we feed it to her in a turkey baster if she's not wanting to eat it on her own. But she doesn't seem to mind it at all. 

We haven't seen any "mystery objects" so vet agrees with us that it probably was a piece of chew that she swallowed a too large piece of. It is now dissolved so we won't see any of it. I don't like giving her puppy chews or extra small dog ones because I feel they are TOO small for her (she is a mini after all!) but housemate thinks the bigger ones are TOO big lol. But I think we will be sticking to the bigger ones after this because she HAS to chew them  

I also asked in Poodle Food for recommendations for food to give to a very picky little girl. Luckily, she's pretty cute.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Some people clamp a chew into a pair of vice grip pliers so that when a dog chews down to that last smallish bit, which may be a bit to big for swallowing, they are unable to just swallow it whole. Just a thought......

Poppy is big compared to Honey but I often take away that last inch and a half or so for fear she will swallow it whole and get it stuck.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> Some people clamp a chew into a pair of vice grip pliers so that when a dog chews down to that last smallish bit, which may be a bit to big for swallowing, they are unable to just swallow it whole. Just a thought......


That's a great idea!


----------

